# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Chương trình ‘Tâm linh’ đặc biệt: "TIỆC ÔNG HOÀNG MƯỜI" khởi hành ngày 16/11/2012.

## hangnga91

_Đền ông Hoàng Mười ở làng Xuân Am, xã Hưng Thịnh, huyện Hưng Nguyên, tỉnh Nghệ An, thờ Đạo mẫu Tứ Phú nhưng vị thần được thờ chính là ông Hoàng Mười. Năm 2002, đền được Uỷ Ban Nhân Dân tỉnh Nghệ An xếp hạng Di tích Lịch sử, Văn hoá, có hai kỳ lễ hội lớn là Rằm tháng 3 Âm lịch (lễ hội khai điểm) và ngày Lễ hội giỗ ông Hoàng Mười (10/10 Âm lịch).

_

Tương truyền các ông Hoàng đều có gốc tích là con trai Bát Hải đại Vương ở hồ Đông Đình nên đều là Long Thần nhưng trong các văn chầu từng ông cũng như truyền thuyết ở từng địa phương thì phần lớn các ông là nhân thần, những danh tướng có công đánh giặc, khai phá đất đai. Tín ngưỡng dân gian cho rằng, ông Hoàng Mười là hoá thân của các vị Lý Nhật Quang, Lê Khôi, Nguyễn Duy Lặc, Nguyễn Duy Nhân và cả Nguyễn Xí. Đó là những nhân vật lịch sử của xứ Nghệ, có nhiều công trạng và lý lịch na ná như ông Hoàng Mười. Ông Hoàng Mười được thờ tại đền là một danh tướng thời nhà Lê, gốc ở tỉnh Nghệ An, được nhân thế hoá, phàm tục hoá thành Thái uý Vĩ quốc công, trở thành vị thần chính ở đền. Ngày 25 tháng 7 năm Khải Định thứ 9 (1924), vua Khải Định có sắc Phong “Quang uý Trung đẳng thần”, trong tín ngưỡng tâm linh nhân dân tôn vinh là “Thượng đẳng thần”.



Đền được xây dựng năm 1634, từ thời hậu Lê trên mảnh đất bằng phẳng với diện tích 10.615m². Trước đây đền có quy mô bề thế với các công trình kiến trúc như tam quan có voi quỳ, hổ phục, cửa tả cửa hữu với đôi cột nanh sừng sững, ba toà hạ điện, trung điện và thượng điện uy nghi. Trong chiến tranh chống Mỹ phá hoại miền Bắc, đền phải tạm rời vào làng. Đến năm 1995, đền mới được khôi phục lại và vẫn giữ được hình dáng ban đầu.



Toàn bộ kiến trúc của đền ông Hoàng Mười mang dáng dấp kiến trúc thời Nguyễn. Hệ thống gỗ trong di tích được chạm trổ công phu, các chi tiết long, lân, quy, phụng được chạm khắc sinh động, phản ánh được tư duy sáng tạo, sự tài hoa của nghệ nhân xứ Nghệ. Ngoài ra đền ông Hoàng Mười hiện còn lưu giữ nhiều hiện vật quý có giá trị lịch sử. Đặc biệt có 21 đạo sắc, bản thần tích những tài liệu hán tự, hệ thống tượng pháp... Hàng năm, vào ngày 10/10 âm lịch diễn ra lễ hội đền ông Hoàng Mười. Lễ hội có các hoạt động hấp dẫn như rước sắc bằng thuyền từ nhà thờ họ Nguyễn ra đền, hát chầu văn, thi chọi gà, đánh cờ người…



*Công ty Du lịch Lữ hành Quốc tế Việt Dương* xin gửi đến quý khách hàng chương trình _"Tâm linh"_ đặc biệt: *TIỆC ÔNG HOÀNG MƯỜI*, khởi hành ngày 16/11/2012 (tức mùng 3/10 âm lịch).





Mọi thông tin chi tiết mời quý khách liên hệ Hotline: 0942 168 681

----------


## hangnga91

Mọi thông tin chi tiết mời quý khách liên hệ Hotline: 0942 168 681

----------


## hangnga91

Theo truyền thuyết, ông Hoàng Mười là con Ngọc Hoàng thượng đế. Và mẹ là Mẫu Hoàng. Theo sự phân công của vua cha và đệ nhất thánh mẫu Thiên Tiên công chúa, ông được giao trọng trách trấn thủ Nghệ An về mặt tâm linh, được đặc cách gần như toàn quyền kiểm sát khâm sai ở Nghệ An. Người ta còn cho rằng ông Hoàng Mười là hoá thân của Lý Nhật Quang, Lê Khôi những người đã từng làm tri châu, trấn thủ xứ này và họ cũng đều là các hoàng tử được các bậc thánh vương phái đến đây để giúp dân. Vì thế, ông Hoàng Mười còn được nhân dân xứ Nghệ tôn vinh là "Đức thánh minh", là một vị quan nằm trong hệ thống điện thần thờ mẫu tứ phủ ở Việt Nam. Nơi nào có điện thờ mẫu là nơi đó có tượng hoặc bàn thờ ông Hoàng Mười. Ông đứng đầu tứ phủ. Ông xuống trần nhiều lần, có lần làm sư, có lần làm thầy thuốc. Ông hiền lành vui tính giỏi nhiều thứ tiếng, ông có lệnh Ngọc Hoàng và mẹ Mẫu Hoàng ban cho được đi khắp các lục cung ngũ viện trên trời, âm phủ, nước ngoài. Theo làm việc cùng ông thường có các vị như Vào ngày 10 tháng 10 âm lịch hằng năm đều diễn ra lễ hội đền ông Hoàng Mười. Lễ hội có các hoạt động hấp dẫn như rước sắc bằng thuyền từ nhà thờ họ Nguyễn ra đền, hát chầu văn, thi chọi gà, đánh cờ người...

----------


## hangnga91

_Người dân xứ Nghệ có câu "Cánh đồng thấp thoáng trăng thanh, Nghệ An có đức thánh minh (ông Hoàng Mười) ra đời". Với họ, ông Hoàng Mười luôn có vị thế hết sức quan trọng trong đời sống tâm linh. Hơn nữa, đền ông Hoàng Mười lại nằm ở một vị trí có cảnh quan đẹp, vừa trung tâm, vừa gắn với vùng du lịch Lâm viên Núi Quyết nên thu hút đông đảo du khách tìm về thắp hương và vãn cảnh đền._

----------


## hangnga91

Cùng với Ông Hoàng Bảy, Ông Hoàng Mười cũng là một trong hai vị Ông Hoàng luôn về ngự đồng, cũng bởi vì ông còn được coi là người được Vua Mẫu giao cho đi chấm lính nhận đồng (khác với Ông Bảy, những người nào mà sát căn Ông Mười thì thường hay hào hoa phong nhã, giỏi thi phú văn chương). Khi ngự về đồng Ông Mười thường mặc áo vàng (có thêu rồng kết uốn thành hình chữ thọ), đầu đội khăn xếp có thắt lét vàng, cài chiếc kim lệch màu vàng kim. Ông ngự về tấu hương rồi khai quang, có khi ông múa cờ xông pha chinh chiến, có khi lại lấy quạt làm quyển thư, lấy bút gài đầu để đi bách bộ vịnh phú ngâm thơ, có khi ông lại cầm dải lụa vàng như đang cùng người dân lao động kéo lưới trên sông Lam (quan niệm cho rằng đó cũng là ông kéo tài kéo lộc về cho bản đền) và ông cũng cầm hèo lên ngựa đi chấm đồng như Ông Bảy, người ta cũng thường dâng tờ tiền 10.000đ màu đỏ vàng để làm lá cờ, cài lên đầu ông. Khi ông ngự vui, thường có dâng đọi chè xanh, miếng trầu vàng cau đậu, thuốc lá (là những đặc sản của quê hương ông) rồi cung văn tấu những điệu Hò Xứ Nghệ rất mượt mà êm tai.

----------


## hangnga91

_Người dân xứ Nghệ có câu "Cánh đồng thấp thoáng trăng thanh, Nghệ An có đức thánh minh (ông Hoàng Mười) ra đời". Với họ, ông Hoàng Mười luôn có vị thế hết sức quan trọng trong đời sống tâm linh. Hơn nữa, đền ông Hoàng Mười lại nằm ở một vị trí có cảnh quan đẹp, vừa trung tâm, vừa gắn với vùng du lịch Lâm viên Núi Quyết nên thu hút đông đảo du khách tìm về thắp hương và vãn cảnh đền._

----------

